# Chicken Crunch



## MilburnCreek (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi-Calorie, Hi-Protein, and incredibly easy to make...and it tastes real good, too.  Great for carry-to-work/gym & re-heat lunch.







*Ingredients*

1.5 pounds Chopped skinless, boneless Chicken Breast (2 med) 
1 T Olive Oil
1/2 Cup White Wine (med-dry, not fruity)
2 Cups Chopped fresh Broccoli Crowns
1 Cup Baby Carrots (sliced lengthwise)
1 T. Black Pepper
1/2 Cup Pine Nuts

*Process*

1) Sautée chicken in Olive Oil for 5 minutes.

2) Add all remaining ingredients, cook 10 more minutes, stirring occasionally.

3) Voilà. Enjoy.

Serving Size: Makes One Large Man-Sized Serving

*Nutritional Information*

 Calories 	1,616.5
*Total Fat 	                        79.0 g*
    	  Saturated Fat 	                10.1 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat 	28.5 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat 	26.6 g

  Cholesterol 	421.4 mg
  Sodium 	        511.5 mg
  Potassium    3,041.0 mg

*Total Carbohydrate 	41.2 g*
    	  Dietary Fiber 	13.5 g
    	  Sugars 	        14.5 g

* Protein 	171.6 g*

  Vitamin A 	657.9 %
  Vitamin B-12 	43.1 %
  Vitamin B-6 	206.8 %
  Vitamin C 	311.9 %
  Vitamin D 	0.0 %
  Vitamin E 	39.8 %
  Calcium 	        25.1 %
  Copper 	         68.1 %
  Folate 	         43.9 %
  Iron 	         69.0 %
  Magnesium    107.6 %
  Manganese    371.3 %
  Niacin 	       401.5 %
  Pantothenic Acid     	67.3 %
  Phosphorus    	186.6 %
  Riboflavin 	  59.1 %
  Selenium 	182.2 %
  Thiamin 	          56.6 %
  Zinc 	          71.5 %


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2013)

Now thats a good way to use yard bird. I bet cold is even good .hit it with sesame seeds..
BAMM. As emril would say
I hope I'm right on name.lol


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 14, 2013)

Ironbuilt, you inspired me...Made this again today, and used sesame oil instead of olive oil...much better!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeahhhhhhh great idea. I love cold sesame oil chicken I think has almond oil too with like ramen noodles.. Etc. Question. I need a killer teriyaki marinade. Prefer homemade not some high fructose store stuff .. Its chicken for a while while on beef brake and no free fish. And want to make like a quart for refer. Thanks chef.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 14, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeahhhhhhh great idea. I love cold sesame oil chicken I think has almond oil too with like ramen noodles.. Etc. Question. I need a killer teriyaki marinade. Prefer homemade not some high fructose store stuff .. Its chicken for a while while on beef brake and no free fish. And want to make like a quart for refer. Thanks chef.



My immediate thought is to cut Wine Vinegar with brown sugar and a dash of soy sauce....lemme look and see what I got laying around scribbled on old napkins and stuffed in books....lol

[UPDATE:  Yeah, those would be the basics for a small batch.  Since you're making a lot, I would replace the wine vinegar with two distinct ingredients: Rice Wine and Rice Vinegar (it will be less pungeant). Also, season with ginger and black pepper, and use water into which corn starch has been dissolved as a thickener.  You gotta play with proportion for your personal tastes, especially if you want a vat and not just a brush-on coating.]


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2013)

Milburn plain jargon please.lol.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 15, 2013)

lol...ok...mix together:


1 Cup Rice Wine (sometimes called "mirin") in ethnic/oriental food stores
1/2 Cup Rice Vinegar
1/2 Cup Soy Sauce
1 tsp. Sesame Oil
1/2 cup Brown sugar
1 Tbsp fresh ginger (minced)
1 Tbsp black pepper
1 tspn red pepper flakes

Heat SLOWLY for the purpose of dissolving the sugar and allowing all ingredients to blend.  If you are happy with a 'watery' sauce; leave as is.  If you want it thicker, dissolve two teaspoons of corn starch in a 1/4 cup COLD water, then pour SLOWLY into teriyaki sauce while stirring constantly.

Simply mix well and chill overnight.

Let cool to room temperature before using.  If you can let it set overnight in a fridge, even better.


----------



## Jello (Feb 15, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> lol...ok...mix together:
> 
> 
> 1 Cup Rice Wine (sometimes called "mirin") in ethnic/oriental food stores
> ...



I'll be using this one myself, thanks Bro.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks good!!


----------



## Big-John (Feb 15, 2013)

That does look good. Def gonna try it out.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 15, 2013)

Anything thats made from chicken AND crunchy? I'm in!!!


----------

